# Hi Everyone..lovely to be here. :0) xx



## BeBeLove (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi There Everyone,
It's my first time posting here and I guess I just wanted to share my experiences with other people that might understand and maybe get some good tips to help me go forward.  
I'm 43, very soon to be 44 and my husband had a vasectomy reversal in August of this year. After fighting to get any help whatsover from the NHS I was recently allowed to have some fertility blood tests and told the results were 'normal' - what ever that is supposed to mean..lol.  Not sure if I'm just a hopeless dreamer, or if it is actually possible to have my precious baby in my 40's.  
Anyways..nice to say hello to everybody!!


----------



## girl1970 (May 30, 2011)

Hi BeBe

Welcome to the site.  I'm a bit of a newbie poster myself having read a lot on the site for my first ICSI but not posted.  It's really helped me through treatment to hear others experiences.

NHS funding is a complete £$%^.  As my partner already had grown up  children from his previous partner  I was ineligible for any kind of funding, even though I haven't had kids.  

Good luck on your journey!
xx


----------



## BeBeLove (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Girl1970,
It's lovely of you to reply to my post.  I've been feeling very lonely since beginning this journey as both our families are unaware of what we are trying to achieve.  Thought it would have helped some to have like minded people to mull things over with - which is why I came here. :0)

Anyway..the months are passing and despite me feeling VERY pregnant after I've ovulated each month since the reversal - I'm most definitely not.  It's a powerful thing the mind - surprising how it can make you physically feel things in a situation like this!  Quite bizarre really. I' ve even been feeling nauseous! lol 

Ah well..maybe next month.  xx


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi BeBeLove,

Fantastic that your tests came back as OK! Are you happy just to try naturally or are you self-referring to a clinic? If you are even thinking about the latter then I would start soonish as everything takes so much longer than you think. Some positivity though - I met up with an IVF buddy a couple of weeks ago along with her month old daughter. Numerous IVFs, 7 miscarriages and one son (IVF 5 years ago) and her daughter was a natural miracle at 43. Our bodies are strange things and even the most eminent doctors can't fathom it out.

I hope it is your time soon.

Caroline xxx


----------

